# ECMP Issue



## omarali53 (Jul 6, 2014)

Dear Experts, 
I am new to FreeBSD. I am using FreeBSD 10.0 release. I have installed Quagga inside that and configured OSPF in it. Please have a look at the attached topology, I want to connect two FreeBSD machines by using two separate connections (different subnets) and I want to load balance traffic between them. As you look at the attached screen shot, C2 and C1 both are FreeBSD operating system clouds and both should reach each other through two best paths. 
If I check the route inside the Quagga it shows the two best paths from C2 to C1 but when I execute the `netstat -rn` command inside the kernel it shows only one available path. further testing with wireshark proves that it is only using one path for the communication while keeping the second path as redundant. 
If I switch the same topology from FreeBSD to Ubuntu my equal cost load balancing works just fine. But the problem is I have to use FreeBSD for certain reason. Could any one from you help me how could I tune my FreeBSD in order to use both paths at the same time? Looking forward for your expert opinion.


----------



## omarali53 (Jul 7, 2014)

[ Don't bump without adding new information -- Mod. ]


----------

